# 10 week old driving us crazy



## edgar (Aug 12, 2012)

Please note i used my phone to post this messag so tried my best to write this post.

We got our puppy 2 weeks ago. Problem is that we are experiencing several issues with him.
Due to non stop puppy biting we had to put him on a leash 24x7 except when we take him for a walk on a trail. As soon as my wife or our twokids (4 and 1 year old) walk near the puppy is an automatic attempt to nip or bite. We tried the toys, yelping and leave command but so far we've been unsuccessful.
We also live on a semi busy street and puppy also seems to be afraid of walks. He will pull back to the house or drop himself on the floor unless the whole family goes for a walk.
He loves his crate and no issues with him taking him outside to pee or poo.
The first day we introduced the puppy to our neighboors dog (nice beagle) went fine with no issues. Second day he met the other neighbors dog (pitbull/boxer mix) which managed to scare the puppy.
Now the puppy will bark at the beagle non stop.
We took him to petsmart for a puppy class mostly for sicialization but puppy will bark nonstop unless treats are introduced, then puppy will calm down for a short while and
repeat.
Trainer brought her huge boxer looking pup and our pup managed to get him upset to the point where our pup got smacked by the bigger dog. After that puppy started to hide under chairs.
Is this normal behaviour for a young gsd or do we have a possible future dangerous dog? We all love him and want to make sure he has a bright and happy future.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't think you have a dangerous dog starting.

I do think you have a normal 10 week old GSD puppy that's had a few scary meetings with dogs and now is trying to keep the scary away by barking. So he needs to relearn the world is a happy place with great friendly dogs/pups.

Can you meet up with the breeder and their dogs? This is why we go with 'responsible' breeders and can get their assistance and feedback for the life of our dogs.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

Have you had a chance to read thru the (click this ---> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums )? Tons of great resources we all go to when we get a new puppy.

May want to really take a look at --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...wner/188549-puppy-biting-hints-tips-heip.html

Exercise, crate training, exercise, engagment training, and alot of time will really start turning this all around. 

But the most important thing, no matter how much those puppy teeth hurt, remember it is NOT AGGRESSION, but normal puppy play. That they will continue to want to do with their NEW pack until you TEACH them a new way to play. Not punish them to stop the play. But TEACH them a new way to play.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^What she said...

Good luck and don't give up. Puppies are looking for direction. I know they are cute for a reason...so you will love them and guide them in the direction you want them to be. No one does that with cockroaches for a reason...they aren't cute! 

Hang in there. Thankfully, we have so many wonderful resources on this forum. I would be lost without the help and advice I have gotten on here!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

We have a boxer/pitbull mix next door too, BunnyFooFoo (LOL). She's bionic, I swear. I can totally understand how a dog like this could scare a puppy, maybe it's too soon to introduce your pup to it. Wait until 4-5 months. My Spirit is 5 months now and he can handle her just fine but geeze, that dog would have mowed him over when he was much younger.

I want to suggest that you keep your puppy confined to environments/situations where he feels safe. Maybe too soon for puppy classes too, he might be overwhelmed. Too soon for big, bad roads too. Don't force him, just gently guide him, let him go at his own pace. You'll see a big difference in his comfort level between now and say, 16 weeks and on. You want all his experiences to be positive and safe, that's the best you can give him at this tender age.

He might be barking at the beagle because he wants to play. Have you tried letting them play together again? 

Puppy teeth ... honestly, I have not had near the problem with Spirit's teeth as I have with his nails! I am scarred for life LOL Be very careful with the pawing and do keep his nails trimmed, always. I'm sure we don't have to tell you that you need to constantly supervise your puppy's interactions with your children -- your puppy is a normal, energetic, happy, oh-my-god-I-want-to-play puppy, but they sure can pack a punch


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Take him to a better trainer (APDT.com) My experience with Petsmart and Petco is not that great.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Forgot to mention that my Wolfy Dog drove me crazy until he was he 16 weeks old. But you have to work through this. Lots of exercise, leash work like you are doing. Have you ever tried giving him raw meaty bones to keep busy, like a huge beef joint?
I wish they were born as 4 month olds. Make sure he now meets only nice dogs that won't scare him.
Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

change the way you see your relationship with your
pup. instead of seeing at as the pup is driving us crazy
see it as a loving and learning experience for you and the pup.
i would enroll in a puppy class or find a trainer for private lessons.
slowly introduce your pup to things. remember everything is new to your
pup.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I would keep at the socialization. From about 8-16 weeks is the best time to socialize your puppy, so I would not leave that until the pup is older. You just have to do it in a controlled way that will ensure it's a positive experience for your pup.

Puppy class was a great way to work on socializing my pup. She still barks at other dogs she sees at a distance, so we keep working on it. In class, I take her and turn her away from the other dog, until she calms down. She's actually gotten really good in class, it's just random dogs we see approaching that she gets funny about, so hang in there. It does get better, some pups are just a bit more fearful at first. 

Definitely keep working on it, and maybe look at a different training place.


----------

